# Advice Please



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Basically Im taking someone to the small claims court because they owe me money and I dont think they will acknowledge the letter I sent as a final demand before court. I said you have seven days to contact me etc before I claim, is that seven days from when I wrote the letter or from when they got it?

If anyone wants to know exactly what happened, its my fault and I was really stupid  I lent someone on here £650 for a flat deposit because I seriously believed I was going to get the money back. I knew them wellish, on Facebook and sent xmas cards etc.

Before I lent it I even said I would need the money back asap because Rupert needed his allergy tests and they said they could start paying it back in one weeks time. I ended up getting ignored a lot and when there was contact it promised money which never showed.

Luckily I have got £200 back after a member on here very, very kindly persuaded the member to do so but it looks as though I am going to have to fight through court for me last £450.

You may know Rupert has had a rash from last weekend and has been quite unwell. Im sat here knowing full well its my fault because if I hadnt lent that money or had been paid it back when promised I would have had his allergy tests back by now and potentially prevented all this suffering he has just gone through. He spent all of Saturday night howling and growling and crying writhing about on the floor with this rash because I kept putting his tests off thinking I would have the money soon and be able to pay for it without making my family lend it and struggle when they can't afford to.

Please, please, please do not lend any money no matter how worthy you feel the cause is unless you can stand to lose every single penny without yourself or those you care about being adversely affected.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think I remember this. 

So sorry you haven't got your money back, it's so wrong when people borrow money and don't give it back.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Bloody hell  I never lend money for this reason, its a gift or just not given at all. I am totally disgusted that someone from here could be a blatant thief  I have an idea who it is though and am even more pissed cos I thought better of that person as well, if its her


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

OHHH! ad RE: the question... no idea about whether it is from when it is sent or received, sorry


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

sorry to hear you are having a hard time getting your cash back...and sorry to hear about rupert having a hard time also...believe me...if i had the cash sitting here you could have it in a heart beat if it helped sort out poor rupert.


----------



## niccipink (Nov 16, 2009)

You should have dated the letter and wrote 7 days from the date on the letter but nevermind can't go back and change it now. Ive got an idea who is was too and i think it's bloody disgusting. Ide be putting in for the 450 and extra i dont know the exact lingo but with regards to all the stress youve endured trying to get the money back, especially with Rupert needing treatment. Have you got a contract or emails? anything with written proof this was a loan and the agreed time to start paying/pay it back by? x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

That is bloody awful and very very cheeky, if it wasn't for you they wouldn't of had their flat, I would of said if you put 7 days, then it will prob take about 2 or 3 days to get to them, so from date of letter I would give them 10, that is being generous. Then go all the way to get it back. I would be so ashamed if I borrowed and never gave it back, its disgusting.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I think its from when recieved because if it got delayed in the post, that wouldn't really be fair!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry folks but can we not name on here, as it is going to a small claims court better for the person not to be 'publicly' named


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

I think you have to send the letter registered so it has to be signed for and the signature is your proof of receipt.

I am also disgusted that you have been shafted in this way by someone you have helped out, but true colours always show through in the end.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks guys I sent it Saturday recorded and it was signed for today 

I will give it til Monday before I put a claim in then.

Rupert has got his tests now, I have managed to borrow/exceed my overdraft further and he has had his treatment too. Its just that I put it off over and over because I was being told the money would be there in x amount of time. It just never was


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry this has happened the same happened to me my fault for falling for a hard luck story,hope you get it back without to much hassle


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

My job is debt collection and we always state X days from the date of the letter.

You will need to collate all the written statements / agreements etc between you as you will need these as evidence.

You can also add interest as you have been out of pocket for longer than you should have been. The court may allow this given the circumstances. You could also look at claiming for additional costs; ie - has Rupert incurred extra vet bills due to not having these tests? Again, the courts may consider this.

I am SOOOOOOO sorry that you have been a victim of someone elses bad attitude. They MUST have known at the time that they would struggle to pay this back.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Always happens to the nice people! All you try and do is help people and end up getting stamped all over in the process.

I think I can kinda remember someone with accomodation/money issues, but not the exact member - it is soooo out of order not to pay the money back.

Hope everything gets sorted for you (and Rupert!)


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> I think you have to send the letter registered so it has to be signed for and the signature is your proof of receipt.
> 
> I am also disgusted that you have been shafted in this way by someone you have helped out, but true colours always show through in the end.


When I was dealing with a [email protected] second hand car salesman I had to sedn the letter recorded delivery to ensure i have proof that he had received the letter - hope you did this.

If not I would send a second letter this way & make it clear that you will be taking action from the date they received notification.

So sorry that it's turned out this way. It's such a shame when people let you down especially when you have been so generous.

You're not stupid for doing this at all, I think it's lovely that you tried to help someone out but it is a hard lesson learned - unfortunately life is like this at times & certain people are just out for what they can get


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I really don't know what to say, I'm so sorry this has happened


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I didn't put from the date of the letter but I guess I know when they got it so can do seven days from then?

My uncle is a legal executive which will be helpful no doubt if I do have to take her to court 

I put I will be claiming for the full amount of £450 with interest and any relevant charges in there too.

I have got some evidence, bank transfer saying 'SHRT TRM BOND LOAN' to her bank, loads of messages saying I will pay you whenever and then the transaction of £200 and why give me £200 if you don't owe me anything? That's admittance I got told as is replying to my messages saying I'll pay you whenever and not denying it.

And I have lots of screen shots on here of people quoting her and her saying GoldenShadow lent me the bond money. So I think I'm all set really 

ETA: It did go recorded Cleo, got there today and I have printscreened the Royal Mail screen saying that 

It really does lessen my faith in people this. I never really trust most people anyway, but what really hurts is that they promised to pay it back knowing Rupert was unwell and needed his tests asap. They said they would start paying me back in one week.

It was 25th February I lent it. Almost 4 months ago and I only have £200 back because someone on here very kindly persuaded her to do that (I think in the hope it'd shut me up)


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

sorry this happened to ya hun (((((((hugs)))) hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear that the money you lent hasn't been payed back 
I'm not a very active member on here but I know who you're talking about and I'm pretty shocked.
If they were having trouble paying they could have contacted you and set up some sort of payment plan surely, a small amount regularly would have been better than nothing. And then to ignore you instead of sorting things out is just plain rude.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

purple_x said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that the money you lent hasn't been payed back
> I'm not a very active member on here but I know who you're talking about and I'm pretty shocked.
> If they were having trouble paying they could have contacted you and set up some sort of payment plan surely, a small amount regularly would have been better than nothing. And then to ignore you instead of sorting things out is just plain rude.


I suggested exactly this, only to be told it was easier to do it online than by direct debit or standing order. No money received though. Then I got told I was getting sent a letter about repayments. That was over a week ago, I've had no letter, yet one I sent on Saturday got there today, funny hey.

I hate being stalled, I believe this person is now moving again and I wouldn't be surprised if its an attempt to stop me tracing them. This is why I was so quick to get the letter out. I have also been told it doesn't matter if they have moved and haven't got the letter anyway, the fact I sent it to what was her address is good enough to show I attempted to settle the dispute and will allow me to put in a claim. Worst case I can pay and have someone find her correct address too


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Trouble is if they plead poverty in court you will only get what the court decides they can afford I got £3 a month


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

like i said, i`m not shocked in the slightest i`ve known compulsive liars in the past and wouldn`t put anything past people like that. i`m so sorry this happened though, people like that have no shame! i know i`d be absolutely mortified if i couldn`t pay someone back what i owed but that`s assuming the intention of paying back was actually there in the first place? i dunno, it`s one of the lowest, most horrible things anyone could do especially when you were being so kind. i hope you get it sorted out and get every penny she owes you and more


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Trouble is if they plead poverty in court you will only get what the court decides they can afford I got £3 a month


This is it though, with relevant charges and interest the cost will get bumped up. I don't care how long it takes, she will have a CCJ by her name for all the credit companies to see 

The longer it goes on the more interest accrued


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> Sorry folks but can we not name on here, as it is going to a small claims court better for the person not to be 'publicly' named


sorry tashi 


(what if we do it acronym style?! only joking )


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Whats that saying .. no good deed goes unpunished 

To say im disgusted at her attitude towards someone who helped her is an understatement 

I hope you get your money back asap hun ... and give Rupert a gentle hug from me , bless him


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

OMG what a bith! I have been screwed over many times with people owing me money and lost a close 'friend' when u refused to pay their rent.
I remember this very well i can even remember the vid she posted of her flat.... very annoying i cant remember her name lol i had a feeling you would be lucky to get the money back ... sometimes its hard but things like this should just be put down to a lesson learnt


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I remember the thread in question and tbo hun I did think at the time you were treading in deep water and being very trusting ....im really sorry it has turned out this way but cannot say im surprised .....awful really  I do hope you manage to get what you are owed back and a positive is that you have now learnt from your mistake  xxx


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Good luck with your claim, I really hope you are successful! It's great you have evidence, I lent £400 a couple of years ago and haven't got a penny back. I have thought about small claims but I have no written evidence whatsoever. I don't know how people live with themselves sometimes, I'm having money probs myself and the person who owes me has just received around £26k from a divorce settlement and has been to Vegas twice and here's me struggling, it makes me sick!
So really good luck with it xox


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ummm didnt said person get a 12 month contract????? im sure they said they did, probably moving because she cant pay her rent


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

tashi said:


> Sorry folks but can we not name on here, as it is going to a small claims court better for the person not to be 'publicly' named


Are we allowed to guess Tashi?

And you knows how good I am at guessing!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Are we allowed to guess Tashi?
> 
> And you knows how good I am at guessing!


or... or... like how i misread the name :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks so, so much everyone. I expected to get replies telling me how stupid I was and that I never should have remotely considered it what with Rupert 

I know it was a mistake and I don't know if I will ever lend anyone any money ever again :nonod:

Its depleted my faith in human nature to be honest, it really has. I find it hard to really look forward to anything and enjoy every day life, Rupert is my all and to think I could have prevented this pain and put him second best sits really badly with me.

Lesson learned whether I get it back or not. Nothing like a face like this (see his swollen lymph nodes in his face too?!  they're the lumpy bits directly below his eyes and above his jaw) to make you feel guilty:










I've got insurance and everything for him but I have to pay the vets then claim back and they took a good three months I think to payout in January so its unfair to ask my vets to do any different although they are very good.

Really wanted to post this thread so that others can see directly how Rupert has been affected by what I did. Please think it through before you lend any money, agree on how much is to be paid back and when and preferably get a signed contract if you can too!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I really hope you get your money back. I think it's just awful that a member of our community could do such a nasty thing, to someone who has helped them out .
I understand they can't be named now, but I think they should be named and shamed after everything's been dealt with in the courts. It'd act as a warning to others, that not everyone is as nice as they seem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

This person is a PF member? It's shameful, that there is a member amongst our midst that abuses the trust of another and doesn't even hold to their side of an agreement.

It's very similar to selling goods; don't send anything until you've been paid in full for the agreed price.


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, I remember this episode very well and remember thinking at the time, "I hope it doesn't go pear shaped!", unfortunately it looks as though it has!, I really hope that you get your money back plus expenses incurred of course, I did wonder why said member had not been on PF for such a long time!, I do wonder if they will have the gall to re-appear in the future?, I hope that Rupert is ok and think that it is terrible that because of this person his treatment could have been delayed, I think the answer has to be ignore all the sob stories in future. wayne.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Just incase the said member does have a sneaky look.You are a real low life who pulled the wool over our eyes,I was one of many that sat up half the night for you.You sell on Ebay so put a few things on there and pay upsorry folks if you think I am unfair but thats how I feel


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry you have been deceived and Karma will find a way.......


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Urgh. I feel sick.

I'm pretty sure I know who this is!
Cheeky fat b!tch.

Poor Rupert  Give him a wee massage from me.

I hope you get your money back hun.
I think there were a fair few people taken in by her, so don't feel bad

You do your best for Rupert xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

What a crappy thing to do to someone who has helped you out so much!! I hope you get it sorted x sorry i have no advice


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aww dont feel bad it isnt your fault at all  you did something out of the kindness of your heart, and got decieved, she is the ******* here not you, nobody else is to blame but that thief. xx


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

The person in question has'nt been on for a while as she? 

I'm doing my miss marple, Is this the same person who Recieved a lovely Bouquet of Flowers as a moving in present from some lovely Generous forum members? 

I maybe wrong though..

I'm so sorry G/shadow that you've been treated this way you must feel so gutted and poor Rupert. I wish I could help .....maybe a forum members whip round for you to ease his suffering I would'nt have the first clue how to organize it though.

And you would think that being as though this a pet lovers forum...i.e It's becouse our love of animals that we joined in the 1st place of course and you make friends through the course of posting etc....That she would try her hardest to get the money back to you asap for Ruperts treatment.....


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't know who owes you this money, but I think it's disgusting that anyone would borrow that much money from anybody and not pay it back. No-one can afford to write off that much so do what you have to to get it back.

Big (((hugs))) for Rupert.


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

I hope this works out and you get your money back, sweetie. I was caught out last year when I lent a friend I'd known 30+ years £1700. Never had a penny back, blocked me on facebook, barred my mobile number etc etc. A lesson I learnt the hard way. And give Rupert a big cuddle from me and the ratboys and hammy xxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im so sorry you got screwed over hun.. It does make sense why said member hasnt been around and quite frankly im disgusted and a little gutted we all went to trouble when she moved now.But remember you was such an angel to someone you thought you could trust.. Dont be too disheartened- More fool her for losing a good friendship (or a few)


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

In a similar predicament myself at the minute.... except not only did I lend a "friend" money, the thieving swines stole £50 off me afterwards!

Can't offer any advice


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read that this has happened to you 
I do remember the situation and what you did to help out was beyond generous. You really don't deserve to be here, at this point now.
I tend to find it really hard to see the bad in people and am sat here racking my brains to think of why on earth she hasn't paid it back to you before now.. but I'm finding it impossible 
Easy for me to say but try not to beat yourself up about this - you were being kind & generous and weren't to know the outcome.
Like you've said, a lesson learnt - and one for all to see & hope to learn from too (which is another shame about this mess - if someone genuine needed help in the future, and could be trusted, this situation now has spoilt it for the future - everyone will have their guard up, rightly so I guess..)

Big hugs to you, I hope you get the outcome you want/deserve/need from this. xxx


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> The person in question has'nt been on for a while as she?
> 
> I'm doing my miss marple, Is this the same person who Recieved a lovely Bouquet of Flowers as a moving in present from some lovely Generous forum members?
> 
> ...


Same person I'm thinking of :/


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Let us just hope that the defaulter is reading this thread!
And here's some food for thought

You took advantage of someones kindness here! An almost complete stranger was prepared to put their trust in you and help you in your time of need!

Do they really deserve to be treated in such a way!

You are a dispicable human being - There is a saying
Treat others as you would wish to be treated yourself!

If I were you I would never sleep peacefully in my bed at night!
Shame on you!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> The person in question has'nt been on for a while as she?
> 
> I'm doing my miss marple, Is this the same person who Recieved a lovely Bouquet of Flowers as a moving in present from some lovely Generous forum members?
> 
> ...


We don't need MissMaples - you have me! But well worked out!


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Unfortunately she may truely not have the money to pay you back. That don't excuse the fact that she should have been honest about that in the first place. I know that I wouldn't be able to come up with £450 if I owed it to someone, I'm struggling to borrow anymore at the moment and I don't get paid until the end of September assuming all goes to plan (even later if it doesn't). I've sold the stuff I can think off, took on a second extra job, but I still don't break even. If she's in similar circumstances living on her own (I never worked out how she was going to pay her rent/bills in the first place) then I can't see her having anything to pay you back. She either shouldn't have borrowed the money at all, or thought more clearly how and when she was going to be able to pay it back.

Good luck with the court case, but I'm afraid you may well be told she simply can't afford to pay you back.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Lady Sol said:


> Unfortunately she may truely not have the money to pay you back. That don't excuse the fact that she should have been honest about that in the first place. I know that I wouldn't be able to come up with £450 if I owed it to someone, I'm struggling to borrow anymore at the moment and I don't get paid until the end of September assuming all goes to plan (even later if it doesn't). I've sold the stuff I can think off, took on a second extra job, but I still don't break even. If she's in similar circumstances living on her own (I never worked out how she was going to pay her rent/bills in the first place) then I can't see her having anything to pay you back. She either shouldn't have borrowed the money at all, or thought more clearly how and when she was going to be able to pay it back.
> 
> Good luck with the court case, but I'm afraid you may well be told she simply can't afford to pay you back.


Then you continue talking to the person! to try and work somethig out! you sell something - easy really! What you DONT do - is bury you head in the sand


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd go to he house and refuse to move until it was sorted but then I'm a meanie! 

I always thought she was full of poop! And this proves what a nasty little cow she is misusing someone's trust- can't afford to pay it back don't borrow it!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Lady Sol said:


> Unfortunately she may truely not have the money to pay you back. That don't excuse the fact that she should have been honest about that in the first place. I know that I wouldn't be able to come up with £450 if I owed it to someone, I'm struggling to borrow anymore at the moment and I don't get paid until the end of September assuming all goes to plan (even later if it doesn't). I've sold the stuff I can think off, took on a second extra job, but I still don't break even. If she's in similar circumstances living on her own (I never worked out how she was going to pay her rent/bills in the first place) then I can't see her having anything to pay you back. She either shouldn't have borrowed the money at all, or thought more clearly how and when she was going to be able to pay it back.
> 
> Good luck with the court case, but I'm afraid you may well be told she simply can't afford to pay you back.


If someone knows there is no income or future payment secured to return a loan then they have no right to borrow any imo, sucks to be them but thats life, why should a kind soul go without or her pets go without cos of it. Thats the moral equvalent of stealing and being a liar.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> If someone knows there is no income or future payment secured to return a loan then they have no right to borrow any imo, sucks to be them but thats life, why should a kind soul go without or her pets go without cos of it. Thats the moral equvalent of stealing and being a liar.


You always have to go over the top don't you - when one word will do!

SCUMBAG

(did I spell it wrong?)


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone, Rupert has had his tests all paid for now and the only person I have any interest in taking money from is the one I lent it to in the first place. I would never take anything from anyone on here, though many have messaged me which is incredibly kind especially given this being a money orientated thread 

Lady Sol, if I take her to court whether it goes in my favour or not there will be a mark on her credit score thing for a good few years. I offered countless times to arrange a weekly payment of some sort but got told nope easier to just transfer it online. Got told I was being sent a letter about it over a week ago but one hasn't showed up. I asked at least three times in the last month and got nothing. I got told on four separate occasions I would get some put in and only got some on the last one when I actually begged because Rupert was at the vets and thank god it showed up that morning.

I am being fobbed off and ignored, you don't do that if you have any intention of paying it back.

You know what made me question her too? It was all over her Facebook about this wild night out she had and how drunk she got and how hungover she was. It was at that point I clocked it, she didn't want to pay me back :nonod:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Daynna said:


> I'd go to he house and refuse to move until it was sorted but then I'm a meanie!
> 
> *I always thought she was full of poop*! And this proves what a nasty little cow she is misusing someone's trust- can't afford to pay it back don't borrow it!!


me too, i was always convinced she was a sociopath and i couldn`t believe the things she`d come out with. she was the reason i left as her lies drove me insane  can`t believe she`d go as far as to do this to someone as kind as GS though, she makes me feel sick!


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> If someone knows there is no income or future payment secured to return a loan then they have no right to borrow any imo, sucks to be them but thats life, why should a kind soul go without or her pets go without cos of it. Thats the moral equvalent of stealing and being a liar.


I agree with that, she shouldn't have borrowed it if she can't pay it back.

But I was trying to point out although she shouldn't have borrowed it, she also might really not be able to pay it back at the moment, whether it goes to court or not.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You always have to go over the top don't you - when one word will do!
> 
> SCUMBAG
> 
> (did I spell it wrong?)


ahaha that made me laugh and blush at the same time ya knob


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Didn't she win a car once? Maybe she could sell that to pay the money back, it's the right thing to do in my book.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

This is why I could never give anyone money, even certain family members. It would send me into a massive panic attack.

Im sorry youve had this happen, I think its one of these moments everyone has that they regret. 

I hope Rupert feels better my lymph nodes were swollen for three weeks  hes got my sympathy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't be a fool again. You don't think this may be used as a way out of paying?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

rona said:


> Don't be a fool again. You don't think this may be used as a way out of paying?


agreed, dont be lenient let her pay what she owes in full or however the courts see fit. Your to nice for words, **** her let her have a lil karma. Consequences and all that shitt. :001_tongue:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lily Im so sorry youve been put in this position as you know, Im really dissapointed with the member in question and I wish there was more I could do to help. I hope if she is reading this that she does the decent thing now.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> Don't be a fool again. You don't think this may be used as a way out of paying?


I agree with Rona.I suggest she gets a provident loan as I think the agent will come round every week and collect the £10 why should you get it in silly little amounts,also as I said before get back on Ebay


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

what a horrid thing for someone to do to such a generous person , no advice but I hope you get your money back soon,

and get well soon rupert


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Don't be a fool again. You don't think this may be used as a way out of paying?





Waterlily said:


> agreed, dont be lenient let her pay what she owes in full or however the courts see fit. Your to nice for words, **** her let her have a lil karma. Consequences and all that shitt. :001_tongue:


To be honest I have little faith she will get in contact before Monday. If there is no money in my bank by Monday I will be filing a claim with the small claims court. Even if she did agree to pay some each week etc I said in my letter I would need adequate proof of this before I agreed. So tbh without even a deposit or seeing some evidence of getting it back we are headed for court anyway. Don't think I got much to lose posting what I have, hoping she will see why I have always kept money aside for Rupes, he just gets random problems 



thedogsmother said:


> Lily Im so sorry youve been put in this position as you know, Im really dissapointed with the member in question and I wish there was more I could do to help. I hope if she is reading this that she does the decent thing now.





suewhite said:


> I agree with Rona.I suggest she gets a provident loan as I think the agent will come round every week and collect the £10 why should you get it in silly little amounts,also as I said before get back on Ebay





SophieCyde said:


> what a horrid thing for someone to do to such a generous person , no advice but I hope you get your money back soon,
> 
> and get well soon rupert


Thanks guys, hoping this can be resolved sooner rather than later (court) but if needs must then that's where we will go!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

suewhite said:


> I agree with Rona.I suggest she gets a provident loan as I think the agent will come round every week and collect the £10 why should you get it in silly little amounts,also as I said before get back on Ebay


Or sell her pussy!
The one between her legs that is!:w00t:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Just incase the said member does have a sneaky look.You are a real low life who pulled the wool over our eyes,I was one of many that sat up half the night for you.You sell on Ebay so put a few things on there and pay upsorry folks if you think I am unfair but thats how I feel


^^^^this and more...pay up , do the decent thing girl.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Or sell her pussy!
> The one between her legs that is!:w00t:


lol if it pays the loan then its gotta be done


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

This is disgusting! I hope that person is ashamed of themselves, I hope you get back everything you are owed hon! With interest!  

Poor Rupert, I hope he's on the mend now.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Or sell her pussy!
> The one between her legs that is!:w00t:


I nearly sprayed my tea everywhere at the sheer subtlety of your post


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm both shocked and disgusted at how someone has taken advantage of your kindness 

I truly hope you get your money back one way or another. I personally would stick with the small claims route as this persons had multiple chances and let you down at each.

Feel free to pm me anyone as I know who I think it is but their usernames a blank in my mind?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> I remember the thread in question and tbo hun I did think at the time you were treading in deep water and being very trusting ....im really sorry it has turned out this way but cannot say im surprised .....awful really  I do hope you manage to get what you are owed back and a positive is that you have now learnt from your mistake  xxx


I thought exactly the same at the time.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

this must have been before i joined......or i'm getting old and senile


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

skyblue said:


> this must have been before i joined......or i'm getting old and senile


you are getting old and senile 

Only kidding


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> you are getting old and senile
> 
> Only kidding


i feel old sometimes


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Interesting to see said person has deleted most of their friends on Facebook at some point this evening........


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Interesting to see said person has deleted most of their friends on Facebook at some point this evening........


I deleted said friend from here so I care ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I nearly sprayed my tea everywhere at the sheer subtlety of your post


Are you suggesting that I am as subtle as a brick


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Are you suggesting that I am as subtle as a brick


hmm, no, I'd say more of a breezeblock


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I deleted said friend from here so I care ?


I'm kind of offended as I contributed to the rehoming fund & I have never really done that for a human before, I won't be doing it again that's for sure


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Interesting to see said person has deleted most of their friends on Facebook at some point this evening........


pahahah *coughs* erm i mean awwww at least she`s been reading the thread and _maybe_ it`ll give her to conscience she`s been lacking to give the money back


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I really hope she pays up before court because like whats already been said she will getaway with a few quid a month to pay back, the ccj wont bother her because you can bet she already has them or a bad credit rating anyway so it wont make much difference to her. How annoying and hurtfull when you have been so kind to get her out of the hole she was in.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

really sorry to hear this i learnt my lesson many years ago and will never,ever lend money to anyone again, it just isnt worth it if its who i remember, used to go on about her dad all the time, well perhaps the dad wasnt the baddy he was made out to be after all he probably just sussed her out


----------



## linuxrules (Jun 21, 2011)

Can you actually take someone to court without some sort of contract being in place in the first place? I owe money to my mum but I don't think that she could take me to court if I didn't pay her back. We don't have a contract.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

linuxrules said:


> Can you actually take someone to court without some sort of contract being in place in the first place? I owe money to my mum but I don't think that she could take me to court if I didn't pay her back. We don't have a contract.


If you have proof it was a loan yes. My uncle is a legal executive I am very, very confident I will get this money back if I go through court which is why I am so prepared to do it


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> really sorry to hear this i learnt my lesson many years ago and will never,ever lend money to anyone again, it just isnt worth it if its who i remember, used to go on about her dad all the time, well perhaps the dad wasnt the baddy he was made out to be after all he probably just sussed her out


Thats the one and yes i was thinking the same ime sure if half of its true what she said there would have been good reason for it you can bet.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Thats the one and yes i was thinking the same ime sure if half of its true what she said there would have been good reason for it you can bet.


oh without a doubt, daddy had probably had enough of her


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

linuxrules said:


> Can you actually take someone to court without some sort of contract being in place in the first place? I owe money to my mum but I don't think that she could take me to court if I didn't pay her back. We don't have a contract.


I think you could be right there i dont think its as easy as just taking someone to court, ime sure they would be full of incidents like this, it could take a lot of proving that the money was loaned in the first place. I really do hope we are wrong and the money is returned.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Thats the one and yes i was thinking the same ime sure if half of its true what she said there would have been good reason for it you can bet.


Umm i thought that earlier, how she made her parents out to be the bad guys etc.... she was a very popular member on here and from what i recall alot of people clubbed together more than once for chocolates flowers etc etc etc what a horrible human being she turned out to be


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> really sorry to hear this i learnt my lesson many years ago and will never,ever lend money to anyone again, it just isnt worth it if its who i remember, used to go on about her dad all the time, well perhaps the dad wasnt the baddy he was made out to be after all he probably just sussed her out


I thought that...everyone on here said 'bad Dad' and had sympathy for her.But we only hear one side of the story.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I think you could be right there i dont think its as easy as just taking someone to court, ime sure they would be full of incidents like this, it could take a lot of proving that the money was loaned in the first place. I really do hope we are wrong and the money is returned.


the emails regarding the loan would be classed as proof that the money was lent in good faith and she 'claimed' to have every intention of repaying....that would be held up as the contract so long as it`s all been saved.

as i said before i didn`t believe any of the fairy tales she told, it`s really really sad and scary at the same time!


----------



## linuxrules (Jun 21, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> If you have proof it was a loan yes. My uncle is a legal executive I am very, very confident I will get this money back if I go through court which is why I am so prepared to do it


What is sufficient proof? My mum transferred money electronically too but didn't agree a date to pay it back, just that I would. Could she take me to court?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

linuxrules said:


> What is sufficient proof? My mum transferred money electronically too but didn't agree a date to pay it back, just that I would. Could she take me to court?


she`d have to give you written notice first and if the money wasn`t paid back by then she could take it further. GS has already given written notice to this person but still doesn`t look like there`s any intention of paying


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh Golden Shadow! I am so sorry that you ahve been screwed over by a member of this forum...you are such a kind and trusting soul and some no mark has abused your trust...

i do hope you get your money back,,and that little shite gets a bad dose of the shits for the next two weeks!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

We'll cos she is reading this  , hopefully the shame turns in to guilt, and her head can slowly be released from her ass, and she does the right decent thing and pays up.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I've just been reading The Said persons Thread when all of this happened.

It all sounded so nice. It's awful how things can change in a few months...She actually told ALL on here that G/Shadow lent her the money and without her the move would not have happened so that would be prove in itself. or would it legally be prove?


Also being as though she's not posted on here for 3 months show Guilt in itself.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

linuxrules said:


> What is sufficient proof? My mum transferred money electronically too but didn't agree a date to pay it back, just that I would. Could she take me to court?


Maybe, yes.

Years ago a friend successfully took another 'friend' to court & claimed money back for a holiday. There was no 'contract' in place but sufficient evidence that an agreement had been made that the money would be paid back.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> the emails regarding the loan would be classed as proof that the money was lent in good faith and she 'claimed' to have every intention of repaying....that would be held up as the contract so long as it`s all been saved.
> 
> as i said before i didn`t believe any of the fairy tales she told, it`s really really sad and scary at the same time!


Oh thats hopefull then i do hope proof is there.
It wont be the first time people have lied or the last and got everyones sympathy, well the ones that believed her that is.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> We'll cos she is reading this  , hopefully the shame turns in to guilt, and her head can slowly be released from her ass, and she does the right decent thing and pays up.


Are you sure her heads stuck up her ass and not her other orifice? if so i doubt she will be getting her head back anytime soon....she seems like a right tight see you next tuesday :w00t:


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Can someone please pm me so that I know who this is so that I never speak to them again!!! Thanks.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Are you sure her heads stuck up her ass and not her other orifice? if so i doubt she will be getting her head back anytime soon....she seems like a right tight see you next tuesday :w00t:


LMFAO that tickled me :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Come on everyone, slow done, me not keeping up???
> 
> who now is Sarah - is she the thief or an accomplice?:blush:


She da baddy


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Glad were all on the same wave length


LOL, I was waiting for apost thinking the same!!!!!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> She da baddy


shall I go get some popcorn?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm kind of offended as I contributed to the rehoming fund & I have never really done that for a human before, I won't be doing it again that's for sure


And that is something that I hope this 'person' is reading! because of THEM many GENUINE people could and will suffer! Shame on them!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> Come on everyone, slow done, me not keeping up???
> 
> who now is Sarah - is she the thief or an accomplice?:blush:


sarah is the thief who was the old member who is now the new member who suddenly popped up because shes pooping her grundies about court action


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

harley bear said:


> sarah is the thief who was the old member who is now the new member who suddenly popped up because shes *pooping her grundies* about court action


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> shall I go get some popcorn?


get me some too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> shall I go get some popcorn?


Getme some too


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

harley bear said:


> sarah is the thief who was the old member who is now the new member who suddenly popped up because shes *pooping her grundies* about court action


:lol::lol:
fabulous turn of phrase, just had a coughing fit


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Whats wrong with grundies  lol


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

harley bear said:


> sarah is the thief who was the old member who is now the new member who suddenly popped up because shes pooping her grundies about court action


Right got ya! probably got skid marks the size of Norwich:hand:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Getme some too


was gonna have an early night too! might have to go get myself a night cap, fancy one?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

harley bear said:


> get me some too.





DoubleTrouble said:


> Getme some too


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> :lol::lol:
> fabulous turn of phrase, just had a coughing fit


Sorry hun 



gorgeous said:


> Right got ya! probably got skid marks the size of Norwich:hand:


You recon? that amount of cash can get you alot of knicker  I bet she wears granny grundies and stuffs stolen tenners down her crack


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Right got ya! probably got skid marks the size of Norwich:hand:


Heeeey! I live near there, go poop somewhere else


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Whats wrong with grundies  lol


Just makes me think of skid marked baggy ol y fronts :lol:



gorgeous said:


> was gonna have an early night too! might have to go get myself a night cap, fancy one?


Yes purleeeassseee :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> was gonna have an early night too! might have to go get myself a night cap, fancy one?


I'll have what you're having! I'll keep the seats warm whilt your gone


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

linuxrules said:


> What is sufficient proof? My mum transferred money electronically too but didn't agree a date to pay it back, just that I would. Could she take me to court?


Your Mother could most definitely take you to court.

Even if a date was not formally agreed, if a 'more than reasonable' time for you to repay your Mother had lapsed then the court would find you guilty and order you to repay ALL monies owed plus costs.

You will then have this on your record and could affect current/ future employment plus your credit rating.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Was gonna have a knicker bocker glory ....dont fancy it now


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

If this is the person in question then do the right thing & start making payments. 

GS went out of her way to offer you help so even if things are difficult financially you really do need to try & make regular repayments of the loan. 

A court action will be held against you for several years & will have affect your credit rating which in this financial climate could impact you for a long time making it difficult to rent, get any type of credit, bank accounts, mobile phones, etc 

I hope you do the right thing


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Sorry hun
> 
> You recon? that amount of cash can get you alot of knicker  I bet she wears granny grundies and stuffs stolen tenners down her crack


Sounds a bit fishy...



simplysardonic said:


> Heeeey! I live near there, go poop somewhere else


My poop IS the size of Norwich lol



XxZoexX said:


> Just makes me think of skid marked baggy ol y fronts :lol:
> 
> Yes purleeeassseee :thumbup:


Here have a vodka and tonic = home measure with a slice of lemonade and lots of ice!



DoubleTrouble said:


> I'll have what you're having! I'll keep the seats warm whilt your gone


Mmmm warm AND moist thank u DT - ere you can have a Voddie too!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> I think its from when recieved because if it got delayed in the post, that wouldn't really be fair!


Postal rule states otherwise in civil cases.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> Your Mother could most definitely take you to court.
> 
> Even if a date was not formally agreed, if a 'more than reasonable' time for you to repay your Mother had lapsed then the court would find you guilty and order you to repay ALL monies owed plus costs.
> 
> You will then have this on your record and could affect current/ future employment plus your credit rating.


It depdns though on the intent. Most courts would deem a domestic arrangement as not having the intent to be legally binding, therefore they wouldn't enforce it.

So I thought anyway


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Your Mother could most definitely take you to court.
> 
> Even if a date was not formally agreed, if a 'more than reasonable' time for you to repay your Mother had lapsed then the court would find you guilty and order you to repay ALL monies owed plus costs.
> 
> You will then have this on your record and could affect current/ future employment plus your credit rating.


This is all true,,,,, simlar happened to a family member recently. They lent a friend money and didnt get it back took it to a small claims court, the 'friend' had to pay it all back 80 court cost and at least the same compensation I cant remember the exact details but it wasnt disputed in court and the offended was made to settle quickly. Penny is right regarding the 'reasonable time' too, thats the grounds my cousin got her money back on.

Good luck in getting your cash back...... I hope the person feels ashamed, there are many witnesses to what has happened get some people to write statements as to the grounds the money was lent on...... im happy to do so


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wel, I've just taken her off my friends list. I don't want anything to do with someone who can treat people in such a disgusting way.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

gr33neyes said:


> gorgeous said:
> 
> 
> > shall I go get some popcorn?
> ...


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Im so glad she was never on my friends list.. after speaking to her something just didnt sit right so i didnt bother with her any more..if theres one thing im good at its judging someones character.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

linuxrules said:


> Can you actually take someone to court without some sort of contract being in place in the first place? I owe money to my mum but I don't think that she could take me to court if I didn't pay her back. We don't have a contract.


I think there is sufficient evidence that this 'person' did infact accept a 'loan' from the member 'Golden Shadow' Small claims court ain't quite on the level of the CC, anyone can put in a claim in to the SMC with very little 'paper' evidence imv anyone faced with such should try and sort this our amicably prior to any notice being served, many young people do not consider the consequences and think that these things go away - but they don't  A CCJ has a smell about it and hampers peoples credit ratings in the future, things like applying for mortgages even jobs etc! The small sum involved her just ain;t worth the heartache this can cause for years to come!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Lmao thats even more shameful then using your proper account, hiding behind a fake one like a coward


Lmao i'm waiting for her to tell me to 'go do one'....one of her fav quote's...


----------



## tazsdad (Jun 13, 2011)

your local county court will help with form and free advice.so long as you have wrtten proof of loan.good luck it worked for me took some time though


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

linuxrules said:


> Can you actually take someone to court without some sort of contract being in place in the first place? I owe money to my mum but I don't think that she could take me to court if I didn't pay her back. We don't have a contract.


Erm 2 posts in and you are speaking of something so personnal as a ''new member ''


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Im so glad she was never on my friends list.. after speaking to her something just didnt sit right so i didnt bother with her any more..if theres one thing im good at its judging someones character.


You are


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> Erm 2 posts in and you are speaking of something so personnal as a ''new member ''


returning to the scene of the crime :hand:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone fancy print screening the thread where the member admitted I let the bond money so we all have print screens ready for when I need them in court?! 

I have said it on this thread already, but my uncle is a legal executive and I am very confident I have enough to go to court and win.

I have no doubt whatsoever that my uncle will help get me every single penny back. Just depends if she wants to pay extra for court fees, interest, and relevant charges due to me not having that money for such a long time.

I had the same thoughts as everyone else re the new member, I wonder if any mods fancy running an IP address check


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

linuxrules said:


> What is sufficient proof? My mum transferred money electronically too but didn't agree a date to pay it back, just that I would. Could she take me to court?


It is best just to pay! To do the decent thing. Not saying it is you, because I am sure it is only a coincidence that you only joined a PETFORUM tonight and came on straight to this thread and POSTEd twice plus are sat watching the thread,,,yes it is a coincidence!

And even more of a coincidence you owe ya Ma money and Golden Shadow is owed money.

If I were you. I would put my hands up and say Look I am sorry...i know I owe you money, and this is how I am going to pay you back..

it is the only thing to do....honesty is the best policy! Being dishonest and conning people gives you a bad name and is not to be trusted. What do you think???


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Anyone fancy print screening the thread where the member admitted I let the bond money so we all have print screens ready for when I need them in court?!
> 
> I have said it on this thread already, but my uncle is a legal executive and I am very confident I have enough to go to court and win.
> 
> ...


Hey! don't you go scaring em off! Gorgeous has just gone out for popcorn and we have ringside seats! which I am keeping warm!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

harley bear said:


> returning to the scene of the crime :hand:


I read Patricia Cornwell, that's what serial killers do:scared:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Anyone fancy print screening the thread where the member admitted I let the bond money so we all have print screens ready for when I need them in court?!
> 
> I have said it on this thread already, but my uncle is a legal executive and I am very confident I have enough to go to court and win.
> 
> ...


Think shes gone to change her grundies because she seems to be lost for words


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Deleted some names out.... Can we please not mention any names. Thanks guys


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry it's had to get to this stage GS! Hope you get the money back one way or another. 
What a see you next tuesday. seriously. good job they're not local to me!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I read Patricia Cornwell, that's what serial killers do:scared:


seems like serial liars do the same


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Tanya1989 said:


> Deleted some names out.... Can we please not mention any names. Thanks guys


You have scudufmed me didn't see no names


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Please guys stop making me laff, I might need new grundies too...fink I have peed ,mine!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You have scudufmed me didn't see no names


lmfao :hand: :hand:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

oh my god thats shocking realy shocking :nonod:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Deleted some names out.... Can we please not mention any names. Thanks guys


Are you sure it is not your new spectacles playing you up?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Im suprised she hasnt come on her main account to be honest, to make a public apology to GS... would have done herself a favour probably. At least appeared to be acting like an adult (which didnt seem a forte to be fair) and accepting and taking responsibility for her mistake.

Staying hidden, or potentially hiding behind other names, does no favours!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Please guys stop making me laff, I might need new grundies too...fink I have peed ,mine!


Least you ain't crapped em! which the defaulter could well have


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> Please guys stop making me laff, I might need new grundies too...fink I have peed ,mine!


Quick go get ya tenna lady .....dont miss the best bits


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Least you ain't crapped em! which the defaulter could well have


my knicks cost too much to soil em :nono:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

is this the same member that started a horrible rumour about another member on here leaving her OH because apparently that sort of thing is amusing?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> is this the same member that started a horrible rumour about another member on here leaving her OH because apparently that sort of thing is amusing?


the one and only......


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

lifeizsweet said:


> is this the same member that started a horrible rumour about another member on here leaving her OH because apparently that sort of thing is amusing?


now im confused....


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

lifeizsweet said:


> is this the same member that started a horrible rumour about another member on here leaving her OH because apparently that sort of thing is amusing?


Jesus i forgot about that.. I do believe it is :nonod:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Are you sure it is not your new spectacles playing you up?


I was ripped off


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

your shovel is in the post linux


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

lifeizsweet said:


> is this the same member that started a horrible rumour about another member on here leaving her OH because apparently that sort of thing is amusing?


the ONE and only
a brick short of a wall if you ask me!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Jesus i forgot about that.. I do believe it is :nonod:


Can someone fill me in pleeeeeeeze


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

harley bear said:


> now im confused....


just yet another stupid thread


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Tanya1989 said:


> I was ripped off


Ya should have gone to specsavers!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I was ripped off


hee hee you should have gone to spec savers!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Ya should have gone to specsavers!





gorgeous said:


> hee hee you should have gone to spec savers!


hahaha great minds! :001_tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> hee hee you should have gone to spec savers!


Please!! KEEP UP


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I have realised who this is, shame because by coincidence yesterday i was actually wondering how she was getting on cos i felt sorry for her for what she was going through. 

Just goes to show really, so sorry for you GS, i really hope the right thing is done and very quickly.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

What rumour? 

Tell meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

lifeizsweet said:


> hahaha great minds! :001_tongue:


we know!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Shrap said:


> What rumour?
> 
> Tell meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


according to the rumour a member had been cheating on her beloved oh and was leaving him for said lover, very funny as you can tell  i can only assume someone left the toolbox open the day they let that one loose!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Golden Shadow, have you got an update as yet?

Has the money been wired into your account?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I LOVE you guys 

Group hug?!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

lifeizsweet said:


> is this the same member that started a horrible rumour about another member on here leaving her OH because apparently that sort of thing is amusing?


I remember that!! And I remember my OH getting told off for picking on her over that 'joke'

Silly mare! She has learnt now that actions have consequences. Who is going to listen to the whinging whiny, woe is me posts now??

Ooh lots of 'Ws' there


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> according to the rumour a member had been cheating on her beloved oh and was leaving him for said lover, very funny as you can tell


But... What's the point :S

It's not like anyone on here even cares if someone did that? lmao!

Strange person.

Oh ohh. And schrfjkk vdsoduf. can I have my money back fro the flowers and stuff  And everyone else who chipped in? Thanks


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I LOVE you guys
> 
> Group hug?!


lots of hugs and snogs!:w00t:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Shrap said:


> But... What's the point :S
> 
> It's not like anyone on here even cares if someone did that? lmao!
> 
> Strange person.


It caused a lot of aggro - some members her are friends in real life and when that happens and you get to know peoples OHs and you hear these rumours... :nono: not good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> lots of hugs and snogs!:w00t:


No tongues please


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> No tongues please


:001_tongue: :001_tongue: :001_tongue: :001_tongue: :001_tongue: :001_tongue:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I can't believe the cheeky mare is trying to get legal advice on a thread about her!

Here is some for ya, e-commerce is now widely recognised in court as evidence, as I can vouch for given a recent case which used Facebook messages and profile statices in a family court instance.

Emails will be permissible, as will any thread on here when hod in conjunction with one another.


SQUEAKY BUM TIME!!!!!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

lifeizsweet said:


> It caused a lot of aggro - some members her are friends in real life and when that happens and you get to know peoples OHs and you hear these rumours... :nono: not good.


Oh dear 

Billy sitch!! Hope someone starts a rumour about her OH cheating on her. Does she even have an OH? Too much drama for a male I suspect. Too much something else too :001_tongue:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> No tongues please


come on don't be shy, I know you wanna!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh dear. Sorry you have been put in this position Goldenshadow. Kindness is a nonsense to some people. I never knew the member in question but do remember the threads people have been talking about. If I am not mistaken did someone not offer to share their home with this person? Dodged a bullet there.


----------



## linuxrules (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm confused, I was interested in the post and so asked a question. Sorry if this has caused any trouble. I will not contribute anything more. I thought this looked like a respectable forum!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

linuxrules said:


> I'm confused, I was interested in the post and so asked a question. Sorry if this has caused any trouble. I will not contribute anything more. I thought this looked like a respectable forum!


Nice backtrack but sprung


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

linuxrules said:


> I'm confused, I was interested in the post and so asked a question. Sorry if this has caused any trouble. I will not contribute anything more. I thought this looked like a respectable forum!


Hi, what are you confused about? And please do not leave, your contributions are more than welcome....


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

linuxrules said:


> I'm confused, I was interested in the post and so asked a question. Sorry if this has caused any trouble. I will not contribute anything more. I thought this looked like a respectable forum!


wait there while i go look in the mirror to see if i got 'mug' written on my forehead


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I think the perpetrator has gone to the loo, grundies can only take so much...


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

linuxrules said:


> I'm confused, I was interested in the post and so asked a question. Sorry if this has caused any trouble. I will not contribute anything more. I thought this looked like a respectable forum!


  It Is.....It as got some Decent members left at least.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> I think the perpetrator has gone to the loo, grundies can only take so much...
> 
> ewwwwwwwwwwwwww :blink:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> I think the perpetrator has gone to the loo, grundies can only take so much...


oh my god my eyes!
What has been seen can never be unseen


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> I think the perpetrator has gone to the loo, grundies can only take so much...
> 
> OH MY word what a turd,,,,,,, not to pick fault but that turd is far too small for it to have been done by the perpetrator as we all know how much full of sh!t they are


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

linuxrules said:


> I'm confused, I was interested in the post and so asked a question. Sorry if this has caused any trouble. I will not contribute anything more. I thought this looked like a respectable forum!


don`t worry, compulsive lying is a recognised illness and doctors will try to help with it these days


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> I think the perpetrator has gone to the loo, grundies can only take so much...
> 
> that bears an uncanny resemblence to sssss aaaaa rrrr  :hand:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

May have got it wrong, fink this is the thieves toilet area:blush:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> May have got it wrong, fink this is the thieves toilet area:blush:


OMFG BRB I have wet myself laughing


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> May have got it wrong, fink this is the thieves toilet area:blush:


Much more factual 

absolutely brimming with sh!t


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

omg I'm scrolling past the loo pics quickly I feel Slightly Sick now :blink:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> OMFG BRB I have wet myself laughing


fink she might need some of these?


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Think i feel sick after my anniversary meal out, love the soh to keep reposting the ****!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

I think someone may have been rumbled


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

f5 f5 f5 f5 f5


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think someone may have been rumbled


who who who, have you worked it out DT? no mentioning names...codes only!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think someone may have been rumbled


Yes, And Scared off by the looks of things she's suddenly gone VERY Quite


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Glad I'm numbed up to avoid the smell of sh£t this thread is generating...


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ewwwwwww im not going to quote again cos like ewwwwwww


----------



## Gloo (May 16, 2011)

First of all, GS i'm really sorry that you're in this situation, you put your trust in someone, who you thought to be a friend, and they have treated you in a truly shitty way which i'm sure most would agree is not acceptable.
Many people here have been in similar situations, and I have to be honest and say that I have too.

But..

This thread should not be here.
It doesn't matter if the person is a former PF member, in fact yes it does matter, and moderators..this isn't the first time you have been so one sided on certain subjects that in any other forum it just wouldn't be tolerated. GS being a friend should be irrelavent. The fact is that GS is about to be locked in a legal battle with someone who isn't here to defend their actions (shitty or not) and nobodys dirty laundry should be hung out to dry on a public forum, for the entertainment of others. You say she makes excuses? Well her excuses are no-one elses business except the person she owes money to, especially when it's very obvious who the person is. (well to everyone else that is )
However bad the person is, her details should not be allowed to be posted on a public forum of _this calliber_ (and let's face it, you're not just a little forum being ran out of the back bedroom of some spotty kid with nothing better to do)
No doubt most will not agree, I won't jump out of my seat in surprise at that, but i've never been a member of any forum, at any time, where this would be tolerated by moderators, regardless of their own feelings toward the alledged poster, this would be closed in under 10 minutes.. As for running IP searches..tell me you're joking  you can't just accuse anybody with an opinion that differs from your own to be the person accused of the crime or anyone else for that matter, because frankly, it's none of your business , beleive it or not, people do have their own minds, and now and again, they speak their opinions and aren't always here to make friends. 
I, personally would see that as severe abuse of moderator powers tbh.
As GS has already stated, she has more than enough to win her case, without biased posters and mods doing the detective bit, which would be a huge letdown on their part, not to mentioin data protection etc etc..

I'm sorry if this rocks the boat, but it's the way I feel, and what I thought most others would.

What would happen if someone came here, and said they owed money to someone and they just couldn't afford to pay it. the lender had told them they need to get a Provident (ffs ) loan to pay it back, or sell her body, they didn't care which. Would you really sit back and tell them "tough luck, best get down to that corner then" No I didn't think so. Lots of folk here like to think they have morals, when the truth is, yes they do...when it suits them 

This thread wasn't about advice, it was nothing more than a public humiliation, the advice could have been sought in a 1001 other places.

Like I said, i'm very sorry for what you have been through GS, and I really _really_ hope you don't get a sympathetic judge who orders £1 a week, she borrowed it, and must pay it back, I don't think anyone with a brain would dispute that.

But I won't ever jepardise my moral compass, and will stand up for what I believe in, not matter the person, or subject. And if that mean being hated, then so be it.

If the thread does indeed stay then I shall follow it, and will be quietly cheering you on in the hope that you get every penny back, and I hope that your Rupert will not suffer (as I don't think you would EVER allow to happen) as a result of this turn of events..I really do wish you the very best GS, and I hope you aren't offended by my post, it was written with the best intentions.

Good luck.

G.

EDIT: This has jumped 6 pages since I started typing...I'm thinking I shoulda just gone to bed lol


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Goldenshadow wants some of these










what are hers!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Horse and Hound said:


> Glad I'm numbed up to avoid the smell of sh£t this thread is generating...


theres defnately 'something' in the air tonight!


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Hahaha, I remember warning someone about this ....person.

Saw a long time ago they weren't on the up and up..

no surprise though my thoughts went ignored


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Goldenshadow wants some of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all do mate you got some going spare?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

WARNING ALL MODS

If you feel the need to close this thread at any time between now and in the morning please dont move it... looking forward to reading through this at breakfast 

Please be nice (as you) can people and if the thread does get moved please send updates 

Oh and quit with the potty talk :blink::blink:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> We all do mate you got some going spare?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I am off up the wooden hill now, got to get up early to get the rugrats to school and get my backside to work to earn an honest crust!

I do hope you get your money back Golden Shadow - I dont like seeing anyone getting ripped off, particularly such a kind and sensitive soul with an impeccable taste in dogs!

Sorry if I offended anyone with my potty humour - but I do have a silly sense of humour!

Night night all!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Gloo said:


> First of all, GS i'm really sorry that you're in this situation, you put your trust in someone, who you thought to be a friend, and they have treated you in a truly shitty way which i'm sure most would agree is not acceptable.
> Many people here have been in similar situations, and I have to be honest and say that I have too.
> 
> But..
> ...


I would normally Agree with all you said there..... BUT in this case it's not just G/S she did this too there are lots of others who put money together to send Flowers/Cards as a Moving in Gift.....I'm sure that you would agree that this doe's not often happen on other forums alot of members have gone to alot of trouble and expense to help this member and she has thrown all of their kindness and friendship Back in their faces ..She has hurt alot of people I've seen the help that member have offered to her in the past..so I Can understand Why people are acting the way they are.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> I would normally Agree with all you said there..... BUT in this case it's not just G/S she did this too there are lots of others who put money together to send Flowers/Cards as a Moving in Gift.....I'm sure that you would agree that this doe's not often happen on other forums alot of members have gone to alot of trouble and expense to help this member and she has thrown all of their kindness and friendship Back in their faces ..She has hurt alot of people I've seen the help that member have offered to her in the past..so I Can understand Why people are acting the way they are.


That and the fact she's a mad bint


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I have to agree, Im glad GS has posted this.. How many members were still in contact or would have still gladly helped if she did contact them claiming she was in trouble if this hadnt come out?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think the thread has run its course and not much can be added. I think GoldenShadow's experience should serve as a warning, if nothing else, to be very wary of who you trust on an internet forum where you really don't know the people you are talking to.
I am going to close this now.


----------

